# scp don't escape my spaces



## gdekadt (Jun 17, 2004)

[Morning] all,

Anyone got any idea how to escape a space in a path when using scp over t'interweb? 

I'm trying to scp between Panther and Jaguar Server but backslash is ignored as an escape character - can't see anything in the scp man pages. Should I be using a different escape character?

Been using rsync[X] without [this] problem.

TIA,

Confused Gabs


----------



## lurk (Jun 17, 2004)

Howdy,

Use quotes to escape the path like this

scp foo.c "bob@example.com:/path with spaces/bar.c"

-Eric

P.S. Does anybody know where did this "interweb" word came from, I have noticed it frequently of late and it strikes me as somewhat... well asinine.  Just wonderin'


----------



## gdekadt (Jun 17, 2004)

.


----------



## gdekadt (Jun 17, 2004)

Hiya Eric

Thanks for the reply, forgot to mention that I'd tried quote marks - but I was just looking into this again and I'll be forked - it seems I've got to add quote marks *and*  escape the spaces with a backslash. I'm afraid I've also been sloppy - this is the syntax that RsyncX has been generating (just couldn't see it for interfering little knowledge I have). So for me it has to be:

scp foo.c "matey@10.0.0.1:/path\ with\ spaces/backatcha.c"

Then joy. Strange, slightly twisted joy but joy nonetheless.

As for the "Interweb" - yes it's pure asininity. Very sorry. 

Yours,

Gabriel
"Official\ Ass\ of\ the\ Interweb"


----------



## scruffy (Jun 17, 2004)

For maximum asinine effect, you have to pronounce and spell it "intarweb"


----------



## lurk (Jun 18, 2004)

Sorry if that sounded a bit harsh, the word just sort of grates on my nerves.  Go figure.  I am honestly interested in where it came from though.  

As for needing both the "'s and the \'s that is a pain.  In effect you are having to double escape the string and I don't understand why that is, but then again spaces have always been a pain.

-Eric
Says both "nu-que-lar" and "nu-clear" to irritate both camps.


----------

